# What is it that draws us to Tolkien and his work(s)?



## Ent (Jul 20, 2022)

_Please share your thoughts on this._
For YOU, what is it that draws you and keeps you in Tolkien's works and world?
Why do you return again? 

Please know that out of your responses, I intend to generate another of my poem or prose works to stick in my files.
I know what I would write regarding my own thoughts.

But I'd like yours. Thank you.
_______________

*THE DRAW OF TOLKIEN*:

_People come, few people go.
What is it that draws us so?

What is it that's so sublime?
What brings us to spend the time?

Why his writings do we sift?
Why is Tolkien such a gift?

People come, few people go.
What is it that draws us so?

Often other work we shirk
as we deeply search his work,

seeking out new things unfurled; 
learning more about his world.

People come, few people go.
What is it that draws us so?_


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 20, 2022)

In my country (Serbia) we have many epic poems about battles in the past (most importantly medieval ones)... 
Then I was a fan of first Conan the barbarian movies (and Basil Poleoduris insanely great soundtrack) as a kid... 
Apart from that, as every kid I loved He-man and all medieval fantasy settings I encountered. 

So, when I first read Hobbit, and later LOTR - What was there not to like?  
IT WAS PERFECTION!!! 
In all means... 

Later, I started to even more appreciate and understand what I really liked in his style of writing. 
Not only epic sounding... you see.. I like the way he describes stuff. 
He will never (or rarely tell you): Orcs are evil. 
Instead, he will tell you that they plundered Rohan village, but took only black horses. 

The way he described Barlog - perfection. 
I know it's not clear in a sense that every man will envision him the same... but every man will feel the MOOD the same. 
That is imho way better, then if he described it like: He was 3 meters tall, he had a human body... etc...

Ohh.. I can go on and talk about this until morning.


----------



## Ent (Jul 20, 2022)

I see there was a post back in 2021 by Tinweriel, "What made Tolkien and his work so iconic?" 

It looks like I can extract much from that, though the thrust is just a little different... that one calling for an 'objective evaluation' of our thoughts, where I'm looking for a 'subjective assessment' of our inner feelings. 

That said, the two are closely linked..!


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 20, 2022)

Well, from my understanding, it's a fairly simple thing. 

Tolkin started to build languages, because it was his profession and hobby at the same time, and he created world to support these languages. 
Little that he know, that he was one of the the world most talented people of creating worlds, if not, the most talented ever.  
He probably didn't realized that ever. 
The rest of us did. 

He is simply the best for me (and many others), and there's no second place, no third... it's 10 empty places, then others...

------------------
.. actually I will try to answer topic question more precisely: 

WHAT IS IT THAT DRAWS US TO TOLKIEN AND HIS WORK(s)?​
I think it's mainly because what you experience before Tolkien is 2 things:
1) Orthodox (or old fashioned... traditional) feel, that is powerful, but often chessy, and not very smart 
2) Smart, but new.... modern... 

Tolkien somehow manages to make atmosphere very ancient and old, and whoever speaks, either he as an author, or some dialogue, you see it's very smart, and said in an old way. 
These creates sort of magic that draws almost everyone in. 
We all eager for some old epic stories.. and we all eager that these stories not be too simplified... 

This is what I think is the main reason, and concrete answer to the op question 
(imho of course)


----------



## Ent (Jul 20, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> (imho of course)


Just what I'm looking for...!! Thank you very much.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 20, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> For YOU, what is it that draws you and keeps you in Tolkien's works and world?
> Why do you return again?


As far as I can tell, no writer of published English fiction has even remotely so wide a command of the English language of the last more than 1000 years ...
That he managed (somehow) to mesh the Silmarillion writing that he had been working on over 20 years by the time he started writing LoTR - all very much Icelandic saga stuff that probably would never have gotten published without LoTR - with the somewhat conventional faëry story he had created for his children, which had tenuous links to his own "sagas".
That he *did* allow "The Hobbit" to be published, creating the only "leash" that a procrastinator and self-confessed niggler needed to actually finish a work, the (mostly) gentle tugging by Allen & Unwin - aided by the occasional not-so-gentle verbal kick in the backside by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 20, 2022)

For me, in the 40 years that I've been reading Tolkien, I find something new each time I read. New layers to the text, new connections, new subtleties of plot and character. It never gets old.

And the LotR and Hobbit movies may have their faults, but they have allowed new fans to discover the texts. And new fans bring their own insights. I'm still discovering new interpretations.

Tolkien is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 20, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> _Please share your thoughts on this._
> For YOU, what is it that draws you and keeps you in Tolkien's works and world?
> Why do you return again?
> 
> ...


This is a great question.

For me, there are too many things that draw me to Tolkien than I could list I'm afraid, but one of the main ones that draws me to Tolkien's works is the depth in his literature.

I love the maps and the lore, the history, and the languages, it makes everything so much more real when reading it, that I can even be led to believe that everything in it truly did happen. There is so much depth. Every word to me reads so much beauty and lore. I can take one paragraph of Tolkien's literature and dwell on it for a week, unfurling more of the enigma of sorts, each day. His works are beautiful without question, and from the covers of the book to the inside, each page is bound with greatness and a sort of mystical sense for myself. Another thing of course worth noting, is the poems. Each one of them is put into verse and flows from the tongue as the Great Anduin. Each of them I have tried to put to a certain melody to, and it truly does enhance them, and make them so much more real, as if I stood in times of Old with those that sung them and rejoiced with hand upon harp-string or mourned with sighing cries. 

I also harbor deep affection to the glorious messages and age-old truths that spring forth from the writings of Tolkien. Hope without guarantees, the glory and dignity in the death for one's own homeland, and many more come to mind. Tolkien's writing is altogether fundamentally beautiful, because even as Tolkien has passed sadly, his writings live on. The books of Tolkien are truly alive in such a way that they change you, as I have found from personal experience. Tolkien shaped who I was as a person through his writings and continues to shape me. It is the depth of lore and wisdom and the sheer otherworldliness of Tolkien's books that bring me to always return. It is something like none other, and once one has discovered it, they just can't live the same way as before. Because Tolkien in his pure brilliance, shaped a book that shapes you. It doesn't just change how I think, it wasn't like I just read it like any other novel and tried to glean from it what I could to apply to my own life, no. It actually changed the way I perceive the world, it changed who I was as a person, where I was going, and what I was to do. No writing that I have ever seen, nor think I shall ever see, will even come into comparison with the incredible and beautifully deep works of J.R.R. Tolkien. Because they aren't just books. They are so much more than that. They are real, alive, and they truly can change everything if you only let it all come into you. I think of his works somewhat like a spring of water, running forth. You can enjoy it on a surface level, and maybe it provides amusement to look at, but if you put your hand in, or dive into it completely, you find so much depth and beauty, awe and wonder. 

I know this post is likely a bit long, but I just had to express and let loose all of this emotion. There are a million reasons why Tolkien is my favorite author, and his books are the greatest that have ever been written in my eyes, but the simplest one that echoes true in my life is that Tolkien changed me. No books have ever had a noticeable effect on my life, save these. These were the books that changed me and guided me, and I am forever thankful to have found them, and for all the writings of one incredible, brilliant, passionate and genius man; J.R.R. Tolkien.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 20, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> Generally, what draws people to Tolkien is their love of fantasy in general and to Tolkien's works in particular because of the extensive world-building and the skill at inventing languages and names; in short, creating a "inhabitable world", one the reader very much wants to visit in the flesh, maybe even the harsher parts of it (if they're young enough to crave the adventurous aspect).
> 
> My own introduction to Tolkien was the TV adaptation of _The Hobbit_ (and in a weird bit of synchronicity I just saw an episode of _Match Game_ in which Orson Bean discusses his upcoming role as the voice of Bilbo). I have only vague memories of watching it and I doubt I knew what I was watching at the time (I was only seven, FTR). From a relatively young age I enjoyed world myths, particularly Greek and Norse, but Tolkien remained barely a stranger.
> 
> ...


Beautiful story. Glad you have come to love Tolkien and his works.


----------



## Radaghast (Jul 20, 2022)

Thanks, EVV 🙏


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 20, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> Thanks, EVV 🙏


Of course. It is always interesting to see how all of us somehow or other discovered a love for Tolkien's works that led us all the way to this very Forum. Always inspiring to hear the rather incredible stories. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jul 27, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> In my country (Serbia) we have many epic poems about battles in the past (most importantly medieval ones)...


That's interesting! Can you give any examples of Serbian epic poems, please?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> That's interesting! Can you give any examples of Serbian epic poems, please?


This would be interesting to see!


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 27, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> That's interesting! Can you give any examples of Serbian epic poems, please?


Many! 
And I'd gladly tell you.. 
But I I am unsure how to tell you that, since the majority of the epic poems (that I liked), are concentrated about Kosovo.
And Kosovo is still hot political subject, that I'd avoid in this forum. 

Letr me tell you this: There's a hero (like Aragorn) .. there's a 2 ravens (that speaks).. there's huge battle.. there's epic songs about it.... three's huge drama... 

But.. apart from that... apart from Kosovo myth.. 
I remember stories... dark stories.... that have their very roots in Slavs Pagans religions. 
For example: USUD! 
What Usud means? 
Hard to translate.. but something like Judgment.... and Usud is God actually... and there's a whole story about 2 brothers and Usud. 
And many other stories I enjoyed as a very small kid.. 

So... let me ask again.. 
After all that.. and when I met the Tolkien.. 
What' wass there not to like?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jul 27, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Many!
> And I'd gladly tell you..
> But I I am unsure how to tell you that, since the majority of the epic poems (that I liked), are concentrated about Kosovo.
> And Kosovo is still hot political subject, that I'd avoid in this forum.
> ...


Your explanation sounds really exciting! Thank you very much!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 27, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Many!
> And I'd gladly tell you..
> But I I am unsure how to tell you that, since the majority of the epic poems (that I liked), are concentrated about Kosovo.
> And Kosovo is still hot political subject, that I'd avoid in this forum.
> ...


This sounds unique! Always interesting hearing of different cultures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ent (Aug 3, 2022)

OK folks, thank you one an all for your responses to this thread.
I very much appreciate your participation.

I've copied them out in preparation for starting to set "The Draw Of Tolkien" to verse. (Title may be changed ere the end.)

If anyone else would like to add your thoughts to "What Is It That Draws Us To Tolkien and His Works" please do so. 
I will bring this little piece to a conclusion very quickly now.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 3, 2022)

For me, it was the Ainulindale and the Valaquenta in the Silmarillion - to think that Arda be created through Music, is a great thought indeed. Not to mention the complexity and intrigue of the Valar too.

_It's just something I can't seem to leave, and I don't think I ever will, because I don't intend to._


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 3, 2022)

One of the things that draws me to Tolkien and his works is his imagination. Not just that, but the fact that he was able to put a whole world with such complicated things on paper. It’s the fact that he was able to share it with the world, because I, as a person with a big imagination, am not able to put what’s in my mind on paper. I just can’t. But he could and he made a world that feels so real and in a way it is. He brought us together through the world he created and we can all agree that _that’s _pretty cool.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 3, 2022)

One thing that draws me in to Tolkien is the depth of his created world.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 4, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> One of the things that draws me to Tolkien and his works is his imagination. Not just that, but the fact that he was able to put a whole world with such complicated things on paper. It’s the fact that he was able to share it with the world, because I, as a person with a big imagination, am not able to put what’s in my mind on paper. I just can’t. But he could and he made a world that feels so real and in a way it is. He brought us together through the world he created and we can all agree that _that’s _pretty cool.


Well said. I touched on this in my own remarks, and I'm glad to see it respoken. All truth.



Starbrow said:


> One thing that draws me in to Tolkien is the depth of his created world.


One of mine also. The depth and complexity truly cannot be compared with any other.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 4, 2022)

*What is it that drew me to Tolkien's Works?*

First and foremost, a friend who lived across the street told me about Hobbits sometime in May 1975. He loaned me the Hobbit paperback and I instantly fell in love with the world that Tolkien presented. So through that summer and fall and winter, I read Lord of the Rings and read it again, and the only 'extra' stuff we had then was the appendices, and I deep dived into them and taught myself Tengwar from just the information in the book.

It drew me in, and I can't really say I had ever been drawn 'out' of it to be drawn in again. The Middle Earth world has been a big part of my life since then... to inprinting 'Friends' in tengwar in a wet cement curb while cutting class with a girlfriend at high school to attending a 'line party' at a mall awaiting the opening of a book store at midnight the day the Silmarillion went on sale. To devouring the knowledge of Unfinished Tales when it came out to writing fanfics, making characters, and filling in the richness of the wonderful world that he provided with his writings..

if there was a time I 'became treeish' with Middle Earth, it would have been the mid 80's through the 90's when work, mortgage, wife, and young kids left little time for such pursuits. One thing that the Peter Jackson movie making did was reawaken my love for Middle Earth when I heard in late 1999 that there were movies being made. They led me to internet communities, this one being one, and I met my future wife on one writing in a roleplay on TORc. Haven't really left Middle Earth again since.

To summarise your question... what drew, and keeps me in the wonderful world J.R.R. Tolkien is its depth and visions that his writing conjours up in my mind.


----------



## Ent (Aug 4, 2022)

Thank you, all who have added your thoughts to this now since my last comment.
All have been printed out and collected (including your IDs), and carefully reviewed using my trusty digital highlighter. 

If anyone else still wishes to speak to what Draws You to Tolkien, feel free. There's still time.

Next step is to collate and list out all the thoughts, eliminating cross-overs and thinking through the 'underlying messages and feelings' that are so evident underlying some of the comments. (This won't take long.)

Then the writing. (Also won't take too long, but not to be hasty, it may be set aside for short periods for pondering, review and revision.)

I really appreciate your contributions. 
When it's done and posted, (maybe 2 weeks absent an Orc invasion or unexpected Entmoot) hopefully you can 'see yourself' in the work, as well as maybe be stirred to add more thoughts so a revision, or even a "part 2" can be done.

May all your draughts be as those of Fangorn - fulfilling.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 4, 2022)

You might find this thread of interest:









What do you remember about your first reading of the LOTR?


Which could have been quite recently of course. For instance, there may have been something you didn't like about the tale. I didn't know much about the story when I first read it but I do remember being disappointed by the breaking of the fellowship. Once you've finished the book it becomes...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 4, 2022)

Halasían said:


> *What is it that drew me to Tolkien's Works?*
> 
> First and foremost, a friend who lived across the street told me about Hobbits sometime in May 1975. He loaned me the Hobbit paperback and I inxstantly fell in love with the world that Tolkien presented. So through that summer and fall and winter, I read Lord of the Rings and read it again, and the only 'extra' stuff we had then was the appendices, and I deep dived into them and taught myself Tengwar from just the information in the book.
> 
> ...


Exceptionally said. What a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 4, 2022)

No idea if it's helpful, but here's a thread from the early days:









What started you on reading Tolkien?


I guess this is an old question, but still i would like to ask what started all the members on reading Tolkien? how did their reading went on? How much have they covered and how much have they gleaned from it? Home much of their reading is left and what are their plans on continuing it? And most...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Lots of young kids in there -- not so young now. 😄


----------



## Ent (Aug 4, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No idea if it's helpful, but here's a thread from the early days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for these additional threads.
it's opening up a new thought stream for me.

The purpose of my original post, as the words were intended, was (and still is) to probe what "draws" us (in an ongoing way) to Tolkien and his works.

"Draws" focuses more on things of a subjective nature - reasonings, feelings, "what makes us tick." 
"Drew" focuses more on singular events or circumstances - things of a more 'objective' nature, i.e. "what made us act."

Yet the knowledge of what "drew" us (past tense, and originally) to His works to begin with, is also valid and worthy of some consideration.

Some of the responses received here contain just "draws", and some contain both "draws" and "drew".
The two threads you've provided will most likely deal more with the "drew", and yet have some reference to the "draws" as well.

This may expand my work and time frame to production a bit. (I'm beginning to feel as Tolkien must have at times..!) 😁

My focus will remain on "draws" as I breeze through the Threads first...
Then we will consider the "drew" and whether I can possibly set that to verse as well.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 27, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> _Please share your thoughts on this._
> For YOU, what is it that draws you and keeps you in Tolkien's works and world?
> Why do you return again?
> 
> ...


When I first read Tolkien’s The Lord of the Rings, I cried. So I read it again. Five times I read it before I could put it down with just an aching heart instead of flowing tears. I have read many fantasies; Sanderson, Caruso, Feist, Dalglish, Eddings, Gaiman, Islington, Maas, Le Guin, Canavan, Sullivan, Hobb, Lawrence, Aaronovitch, Donaldson, &c. and none of them have moved me to the extent that Tolkien has. His is a world I need to step back into. Whichever era of Valinor, Beleriand or Middle-earth I encounter I feel I belong; it is my world. I have stayed in a hobbit hole (The North Shire) just for the joy of pushing open my round front door. I attend Oxonmoot each year to be among my own kind and to attend Enyalië - a gathering at Tolkien’s graveside (September 4th 10am this year), to hear elvish spoken in remembrance of its creator. I shall have to wait until next year for the Middle-earth festival to be resurrected, but I’m patient. After all, though the homes have rectangular doors and the inhabitants are somewhat taller, I do live in The Shire, among the sort of folk who were Tolkien’s inspiration for hobbits. Sorry, I can’t stay to say more; it’s time to nip down to the pub to eavesdrop on a little more hobbit-talk (and yes, I have a Green Dragon to go to, just down the road in Marlborough).


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Beautiful story. I can relate to your love of Tolkien very much.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Aug 31, 2022)

> What is it that draws us to Tolkien and his work(s)?


lol quality. For my part, a well laid out setting in which to play and ponder.


----------



## Ent (Aug 31, 2022)

Ah yes, I am supposed to be writing on this subject as well.
Hoom hroom.
I progress only slowly on "Of the Ents and the Trees" yet. But it does progress.

I've a few new thoughts to copy over from here... thank you to all.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> lol quality. For my part, a well laid out setting in which to play and ponder.


Good point! Tolkien put much thought into his writings, with the maps and the literature, the appendices, every portion is both well-thought out and beautiful. It is incredible. I love all of the writings of JRR Tolkien.

Also, @Well-aged Enting , when can I expect your newest essay?


----------



## Ent (Aug 31, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Also, @Well-aged Enting , when can I expect your newest essay?



Essay? I am uncertain. Poetic works seem to take the next two spots in my list of "to write's".
And quick studies seem to take precedence over all, just to try to keep up with the plethora of scholars and their questions, works and sharings here...
(There is a 'payday' that comes from all the research eventually, of course, but it is distracting to the immediate.)

I would be benefited greatly if I would log off and stay off the Forum. 😁 
It engages my attention far too frequently I fear.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Aug 31, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Essay? I am uncertain. Poetic works seem to take the next two spots in my list of "to write's".
> And quick studies seem to take precedence over all, just to try to keep up with the plethora of scholars and their questions, works and sharings here...
> (There is a 'payday' that comes from all the research eventually, of course, but it is distracting to the immediate.)
> 
> ...


I'm prone to story summaries and outlines myself. Usually all the further I get in my writing.


----------



## Ent (Aug 31, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I'm prone to story summaries and outlines myself. Usually all the further I get in my writing.



I've only managed the one pseudo-essay so far.
I would like to do several more and put them out here to be assaulted by the Group, so they can be improved. But... we shall see.
I am not in control of Time itself - but only how I use it. 

Perhaps at my age, a focus on the multi-topical broader but far less time consuming research is really where my heart is. I still have much catching up to do in the realms of knowledge of the Lore. 

Perhaps too, that's why i do NOT log off the Forum and devote my attentions to an in-depth wrangling with a singular subject or topic at hand.
(Many of them end up in the Halls of Hazy Speculation anyway, so those I will never do an essay on - unless it is to delineate all the 'answers' presented from the Religion of Opinion, document them well, then put them back on their shelf in the Halls.)


----------



## Gondolin's Bard (Aug 31, 2022)

For me, I was given all three books by a family friend who bought them at a book fair at a very young age. 

I couldn't articulate this to myself until much later, but I loved these books because of the depth of the worldbuilding. The storytelling straddles a line between an accounting of history and the telling of an epic tale, which I find highly engaging, on both counts.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 31, 2022)

Well-spoken. It is truly an immense element.


----------

